# Lots of squares



## Hulalessar

I am getting lots of squares where once there used to be words, mainly in the areas where you have to click to go somewhere. Is this happening to anyone else? Is there a cure?

(Just noticed that I have "This page is in Chinese (Simplied Han)" on the screen.)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I believe your problem is related to this 

switching interface languages (involuntary)


----------



## Hulalessar

Thank you. I read the thread. I had to guess where the language chooser was as it was written in squares, but eventually clicked in the right area.


----------



## Hulalessar

By the way, why is Chinese and some other scripts coming up as squares and not characters? I have found that if you cut and paste the squares into a translator that you do actually get a translation, so the information must be there, it is just that I cannot see it.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hulalessar said:


> By the way, why is Chinese and some other scripts coming up as squares and not characters? I have found that if you cut and paste the squares into a translator that you do actually get a translation, so the information must be there, it is just that I cannot see it.


Because you probably haven't installed the corresponding charset on your computer.


----------



## Hulalessar

Paulfromitaly said:


> Because you probably haven't installed the corresponding charset on your computer.



I have tinkered with the settings, but am not sure if I have done that. How do I do it please? I use Google Chrome.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Hulalessar said:


> I have tinkered with the settings, but am not sure if I have done that. How do I do it please? I use Google Chrome.



This should help you solve the problem

http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95290


----------



## Hulalessar

Thank you.


----------

